# Pripyat buildings now officially off limits?



## UrbanX (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry to bambard the forum with Pripyat threads lately -but had to share this: 

So my last day in the zone last month was Monday 26th. 
On Tuesday 27th another tourist went through a floor, and Klempner (who is going out there soon) heard down the grapevine that entry into any building was now forbidden. 

Worried he contacted the company, who reassured him it would be fine. Nothing to worry about, stuff like this is an almost daily occurance in the zone. 

My aquaintance, who narrowly missed coming out with me this year went this Wednesday (11th April). He texted me to say "err...how come we're not allowed in any buildings? Been driven round Pripyat all day." 

So our small group wrote directly to the Interinform agency today to find out what's going on, as we want to re visit soon too. 

This is what we got back hours ago: 

_"this Monday all guides were strictly instructed not enter any buildings in Pripyat. 

It is now written in the program - entrance to the buildings are forbiden. 

So, mayby from now buildings in Pripyat are clised for visits beca...use their condition. So, you were the last groups that visited buildings. 

If you come in autumn - it is a lot of things to look in Ukraine - for exhample, unfinished Chigirin NPP (200 km from Kiev), Slavutich City (there you can feel atmosphere of city of workers og NPP and a little bit feel spirit of Soviet Union. That lovely girl that worked with us, now is punished for bringing visitors in buildings and looking for other job.

Best regards *****" _


I know technically it's always been forbidden to enter buildings in Pripyat, but until now I've never ever known anyone not to follow their guide in. 

I know a couple of members off here are booked up to go soon, I just really hope it re-opens by then.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 12, 2012)

Very sad news as I have a saving's jar here with some notes in in prep for booking a trip sometime this year. I expected this after you mentioned that somebody went through the floor that you were walking on just the day before. 

Fingers crossed! Can you update if you find out any more information?


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thats bad news.


----------



## Sectionate (Apr 12, 2012)

bugger bugger bugger


----------



## lilli (Apr 12, 2012)

Tbh it was going to happen at some point  esp after a building (school?) partially collapsed a year or so ago and a recent study on some of the concrete said it the buildings were in a bad way and liable to practially disintergrate!!

Also taking into account that the whole zone was closed down for a period last year too.


----------



## Sectionate (Apr 12, 2012)

lilli said:


> Tbh it was going to happen at some point  esp after a building (school?) partially collapsed a year or so ago and a recent study on some of the concrete said it the buildings were in a bad way and liable to practially disintergrate!!
> 
> Also taking into account that the whole zone was closed down for a period last year too.



I reckon part of it might be to do with the Euro 2012 competition coming up and the government not wanting tonnes of people coming into the zone and taking everything. Not that it hasn't happened. I reckon it will be a temporary measure, so that they can run driven tours during a very busy tournament, and then slowly open it up when it quietens down.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 12, 2012)

Sectionate said:


> I reckon part of it might be to do with the Euro 2012 competition coming up and the government not wanting tonnes of people coming into the zone and taking everything. Not that it hasn't happened. I reckon it will be a temporary measure, so that they can run driven tours during a very busy tournament, and then slowly open it up when it quietens down.



I think you're spot on there. 

It's all change anyway at the mo. Did you know 'M' just joined us as a 'tourist' this year...?


----------



## javamidge (Apr 12, 2012)

I really hope you are correct that it will be a temporary measure during Euro 2012. I have been a little worried about the impact of the tournament on Pripyat and a temporary closure would make sense. We were there in October 2012 and the floor in the already partially collapsed school was very creaky. Like Urban - SW I have a growing pot of money ear marked for a return trip and would be very sad if the buildings were closed forever.


----------



## Sectionate (Apr 12, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> I think you're spot on there.
> 
> It's all change anyway at the mo. Did you know 'M' just joined us as a 'tourist' this year...?



He did? Who was your guide? How come? Pm if needed


----------



## krela (Apr 13, 2012)

javamidge said:


> We were there in October 2012.



Lies. I don't believe you...


----------



## Derelict-UK (Apr 13, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> That lovely girl that worked with us, now is punished for bringing visitors in buildings and looking for other job.
> 
> Best regards *****" [/I]




LMAO


----------



## javamidge (Apr 13, 2012)

krela said:


> Lies. I don't believe you...


Oops must be wishful thinking. Should have been 2011.


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Apr 13, 2012)

I really hope this isn't the case, I am still yet to see the place!


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 13, 2012)

We've been chatting tonight (Our little zone group) and we all conclude (hope) that it'll wear off. 

It's always been _technically_ forbidden to enter buildings since day 1. But I've never ever known it to be vaguely enforced. 

We're hoping that a couple more groups will go, not have accidents, few people might get upset at not being allowed in, and it'll just slowly start to get ignored again.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Apr 13, 2012)

did the person who fell through the floor hurt themselves badly?


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 13, 2012)

Derelict-UK said:


> did the person who fell through the floor hurt themselves badly?



TBH I've not heard, so I'm assuming not. i.e. I think we'd have heard about it! 
I hope it wasn't us that got her fired! 
God if they saw some of the shit I was doing on the roofs they'd have to close the Ukraine  

Last year my guide said "It'll be less than 4-5 years until buildings will be properly forbidden" 
I just hope this isn't it yet.



Up on Lupine Travels website now:


----------

